# Failed Overclock, Not Booting up



## Jake_Meilak (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi all,


So around a month or 2 ago I overclocked my CPU (4770K), and a week ago I updated the BIOS for the first time. After this, I went in to the BIOS and I found out that the overclock wasn't there anymore, so I Re-Overclocked. 


And that's where the problem comes in, I did everything as I had done before. And it didn't boot. If I remove the overclock it works, no problem, but I am in need of overclocking to at least 4.6Ghz (I've took it up to 5Ghz with the previous BIOS).

So is there a way to downgrade the BIOS to the previous one I had?


Thanks in advance, 

Jake Meilak

_________________________________________________________________

Specs

ASUS Sabertooth Z87 (TUF)
i7 4770K
GTX770 EVGA
Alphacool watercooling 
Samsung SSD 240GB
1TB Seagate HDD
Coolermaster 700W
Corsair 32GB RAM (8x4)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Why did you upgrade the BIOS in the first place?

Why are you in need of 4.6GHz?

What settings are you altering to do your overclock?


----------



## Jake_Meilak (Dec 14, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Why did you upgrade the BIOS in the first place?
> 
> ...



Well honestly, I thought it was beneficial, and I managed taking it up to 4.4GHz now. Just added some voltage - Currently 1.36, is it ok or too much? I have a huge hunch that that's the problem, as it used to be 1.35 when up at 4.6GHz and failed to boot. I'll check it out tomorrow. 


Also, which voltage should I NEVER, no matter what surpass?


Thanks in advance,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, all voltages can me adjusted as long as you understand them.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

hmmm



> After this, I went in to the BIOS and I found out that the overclock wasn't there anymore, so I Re-Overclocked.


C.P.R
*C*PU-*P*arameter-*R*ecall: the BIOS C.P.R feature automatically restores cpu default settings when the system hangs due to over clocking failure. C.P.R eliminates the need to open the system chassis and clear the RTC. Simply shut down and reboot the system, and the BIOS automatically restores the CPU parameters to their default. You can find this in your User Guide PDF page 38.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

tell us exactly what setting you have used to overclock.

you never go past the cpus max voltage.

you never update the bios unless your having a problem a new bios revision fixes.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, only time you upgrade BIOS is to add functionality or fix bugs.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

When you upgraded the bios, weren't you offered the option to make a copy of the old bios? You should be able to get the old bios back by going to the motherboard mfgr site and simply download and flash an earlier version but I still wonder why you think you need that much over clocking? Do you realize you are risking an expensive cpu there?





Jake_Meilak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So around a month or 2 ago I overclocked my CPU (4770K), and a week ago I updated the BIOS for the first time. After this, I went in to the BIOS and I found out that the overclock wasn't there anymore, so I Re-Overclocked.
> ...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

he does have a cooler designed for extreme overclocking


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I can see that Bruce yet I still have my doubts about the real "need" for this, and he has yet to answer that question which I wasn't the first to ask.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no there isn't really a need but it can help slightly and it is fun.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Got it!


----------

